

My new Roomba + iPhone 4 = this video - dxq
http://vimeo.com/14894913

======
dxq
The opening and closing shot were done with my roommate's 7D. The rest of it
is about half an hour (squeezed into a couple minutes) of iPhone 4 resting on
top of the Roomba.

